# Best online tarantula stores?



## dunsparce (Aug 6, 2012)

Well I really really want a GBB. More than anything in the world. And since they're so damn hard to find, I'm wondering what the best sites are for getting Ts online. I'm looking at pricing, reliability, and of course, selection. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Ludedor24 (Aug 6, 2012)

Check the review section for a list..if you're asking personally I usually stick to ArachnidsRVA, Kenthebugguy, Net-bug or JamiesTarantulas....But there are plenty of great dealers out there! Just make sure you do one day shipping this time of year (as most only offer LAG on one day anyway)


----------



## mastercave (Aug 6, 2012)

i recommend looking for deals on the "for sale" section. all my Ts were from other members and great deals! Better than dealers


----------



## MikeInNC (Aug 6, 2012)

I ordered my first two T's (both GBBs) from Bug-Net.  Communication with Anastasia was +++.

The GBBs were packaged with so much care it was ridiculous 

I don't know if Bug-Net still has any, but check their website.

Good luck and enjoy your GBB's, no matter where you get them from.

-Mike


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 6, 2012)

MikeInNC said:


> I ordered my first two T's (both GBBs) from Bug-Net.  Communication with Anastasia was +++.
> 
> The GBBs were packaged with so much care it was ridiculous
> 
> ...


Thank you, 
Yes still have some left.
www.net-bug.net


----------



## salmonpink (Aug 6, 2012)

Petcenterusa.


----------



## Crickeylynn (Aug 6, 2012)

All my slings came from Jamiestarantulas. I highly recommend her, though I don't think she has any GBB at the moment.


----------



## derp105 (Aug 6, 2012)

Im with you, i cant find any places where GBBs are sold and most are over priced and out of stock.


----------



## Phlerr (Aug 6, 2012)

salmonpink said:


> Petcenterusa.


No kidding, I can't recommend Paul enough.......he's a great guy just to even talk to. Very top notch dealer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dunsparce (Aug 6, 2012)

Phlerr said:


> No kidding, I can't recommend Paul enough.......he's a great guy just to even talk to. Very top notch dealer


Looking at the site...prices seem pretty damn good too. And lots of selection


----------



## panterafreak21 (Aug 6, 2012)

ken the bug guy is great, also try swfit inverts.


----------



## S2000 (Aug 6, 2012)

Petcenter always seems cheaper than the others and has fantastic service.  SwiftInverts is good too.  Jamie's Tarantulas is great for beginners - she has all the supplies you need to raise a T for a good price.


----------



## 8legs2fangs (Aug 6, 2012)

paul (petcenterUSA) always has what im looking for at the best price! if he doesnt have it, i call him (we talk alot as i have many questions) and ask when hes getting the next batch of P. Murinus for exaplme and he gives me a solid 1 week zone of when theyre due!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tarac (Aug 7, 2012)

Swift's, Net-Bug, Ken the Bug Guy... I think these are the "big" names, all high quality stuff and vast selection.  Good reps, I have used them all and have been very happy with each.  Lots of great dealers/breeders in the classifieds too, just read the review section.  Many really nice folks on the boards.  

Being in St. Pete, you should check out J & T Reptiles and Exotics who are your neighbors practically.  Stock is not an endless list like at the first three mentioned, but prices and quality are great and what they have changes frequently.  Tracy is super nice and can frequently get things not on the list for you if you just ask.  Nice to deal in state as well since shipping is so fast and less expensive.


----------



## melijoc (Aug 7, 2012)

Petcenterusa indeed, hes got a deal right now spend 350 and get a mesomelas for free. It is literally a one hundred dollar spider even if it turns out to be male.


----------



## dunsparce (Aug 7, 2012)

Tarac said:


> Swift's, Net-Bug, Ken the Bug Guy... I think these are the "big" names, all high quality stuff and vast selection.  Good reps, I have used them all and have been very happy with each.  Lots of great dealers/breeders in the classifieds too, just read the review section.  Many really nice folks on the boards.
> 
> Being in St. Pete, you should check out J & T Reptiles and Exotics who are your neighbors practically.  Stock is not an endless list like at the first three mentioned, but prices and quality are great and what they have changes frequently.  Tracy is super nice and can frequently get things not on the list for you if you just ask.  Nice to deal in state as well since shipping is so fast and less expensive.


I have yet to check them out, but that name sounds familiar. I think I got their business card when they were at Repticon in Tampa several months ago. I'll be sure to look into them. Right now my local place I go to is Gaia exotics and they have a great selection of spiders but unfortunately every time they get GBBs they're gone before you can blink


----------



## sbullet (Aug 9, 2012)

I go petcenter, swifts, Jamies Ts when there is a good selection.  They also all have good shipping rates.  Net-bug's shipping is too $$$ or i'd say them as well.


----------



## abryan1992 (Aug 10, 2012)

I always go to JamiesTarantulas or petcenterusa if jamies doesnt have what im looking for


----------



## gottarantulas (Aug 10, 2012)

PetcenterUSA all the way! Paul is a great seller, a great resource for information and and definitely an asset to the hobby! Best of all, he's in my neck of the woods which on two occasions allowed me the opportunity to go down and pick up my order directly from him and pick his brain with the questions I had.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Harvard Fairway (Aug 11, 2012)

Its really a hard answer to say who is the best for online selling... Swifts, Net-Bug, Ken the bug guy, petcenterusa, arachnidsrva, tarantulaspiders.com,.. etc.

They are all great people to talk to and all provide awesome service. I do most of my business with Paul Becker (petcenterusa) and that is because he always has what I am looking for and is a great guy. 

But I have never had a bad transaction with other sellers, always awesome service! Nobody has pulled a "Pat Kane" on me yet lol


----------



## Buck0525 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have only used Jamie, so I cannot say about other dealers. All the rest I have come from local reptile expos. Just develop a good relationship with your dealer. Obviously you want someone who loves tarantulas as much as you do. This site has a list of the best of the best, and the people on Arachnoboards know what they are talking about.


----------



## NavyDT (Aug 11, 2012)

i would say petcenterusa is the best! gppd ;icl~

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## dunsparce (Aug 11, 2012)

Seems like petcenterusa is the #1 choice

35 bucks for a GBB sling+35 bucks for shipping=good deal  I think I'm gonna do it.


----------



## BrettG (Aug 11, 2012)

dunsparce said:


> Seems like petcenterusa is the #1 choice
> 
> 35 bucks for a GBB sling+35 bucks for shipping=good deal  I think I'm gonna do it.


I would keep saving and make a bigger order if I were you.To me it is pointless when shipping costs the same as the one item. Might as well buy 3 spiders so shipping is even worth it.$70 shipped for one gbb sling just seems steep when you think about it.Or maybe wait for a hobbyist to offer some for sale,or post a WTB add and see who bites.The classifieds here are an amazing source of arachnids and has great dealers and hobbyists offering great deals.. I am sorry but I think our ideas of a"good deal" are a ways apart.I also suggest you guys look at the review forums( they are there for this very purpose ) and then form your own opinions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dunsparce (Aug 12, 2012)

BrettG said:


> I would keep saving and make a bigger order if I were you.To me it is pointless when shipping costs the same as the one item. Might as well buy 3 spiders so shipping is even worth it.$70 shipped for one gbb sling just seems steep when you think about it.Or maybe wait for a hobbyist to offer some for sale,or post a WTB add and see who bites.The classifieds here are an amazing source of arachnids and has great dealers and hobbyists offering great deals.. I am sorry but I think our ideas of a"good deal" are a ways apart.I also suggest you guys look at the review forums( they are there for this very purpose ) and then form your own opinions.


Well I mean 35 bucks for the GBB is a good deal and then 35 bucks shipping is pretty standard. But yeah, I'm looking into some other Ts as well, since I don't wanna buy the GBB and then realize there were other things I wanted to buy online. Because paying 35 dollars shipping for two seperate orders of Ts would suck.


----------

